# Mill-Route ?Question?



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I posted this in another forum in hopes of getting a lot of feed back. Does anyone know about these or have one or have the manual? 
When I was at one of our wood workers club meeting I mentioned I wanted to build a Pantograph for my router to do some carving and one of the members asked if I wanted a Mill_ROUTE carving system? So I said let me look at it because I'm not sure what that is. So it turns out it was exactly what I wanted granted its in rough shape and I will need to pick up a router of some sorts for it after I recondition it. This is what I got it has no manual and there is no information I could find on where to get one.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

All I've ever seen for that is the brochure. It looks
pretty simple.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

It does Loren I think there are other parts for it so I am trying to find out.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

It looks pretty straight forward. I think you will need a stylus to match the shape of your router bit for copying. I have a 3d duplicator and I make a lot of styli for the different bits I use. I cant tell from the picture if that can be used a a pantograph to change the size of the thing being copied. Can you change the ratio to which it will cut or is it 1:1 ?

..................Jim


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't know Jim that's why I need the information on it. I think so because of the arms at the top where the stylus is. Someone sent me a PM and I answered but they never got back to me.


----------



## bandsawman (Apr 22, 2015)

I just got one from a friend of mine and dont have any room for it. Its in good condition. If interested ill send phone number


----------



## temptat (Mar 17, 2015)

> I just got one from a friend of mine and dont have any room for it. Its in good condition. If interested ill send phone number
> 
> - bandsawman


Are you looking to sell that mill route?
Thanks, Frank


----------



## temptat (Mar 17, 2015)

> I posted this in another forum in hopes of getting a lot of feed back. Does anyone know about these or have one or have the manual?
> When I was at one of our wood workers club meeting I mentioned I wanted to build a Pantograph for my router to do some carving and one of the members asked if I wanted a Mill_ROUTE carving system? So I said let me look at it because I m not sure what that is. So it turns out it was exactly what I wanted granted its in rough shape and I will need to pick up a router of some sorts for it after I recondition it. This is what I got it has no manual and there is no information I could find on where to get one.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

